# Frage zum Asus VS248H



## babossa75 (13. September 2012)

Habe seid heute den im Titel genannten moonitor.
nun zu meinem problem, habe ihn per HDMI angeschloßen und nach einem thread hier im forum farblich eingestellt.
nur habe ich in der auflösung 1920x1080 ringsherrum ein beschnittenes bild, also es füllt den monitor nicht aus. die abstände sind gegeüberliegend gleich und der desktop ist voll sichtbar. halt nur so das mir ringsrum ein "rahmen" läuft der schwarz ist.
Senke ich die auflösung auf 1680x1050 ist der monitor wie gewohnt ausgefüllt. mein vorheriger monitor ist ein sasmung syncmaster 226BW .

Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Radeon HD 6970

schonmla danke für die hilfe


----------



## Tobias88 (13. September 2012)

Guten Abend,

du must über den CCC was einstellen ! (siehe Bild!) 

kann auch bei bestimmten Spielen auch so sein wie du es beschreiben hast ! ein kleiner Tipp mit Alt + Enter kannst du die anzeige ändern (Volldbild, Fenster usw.).

Oder siehe zweites Bild das du auf 1080p und auf 50 Hz stellen musst. Wenn die andere nicht funktioniert.

Habe Samsung 27SA550 und AMD 7970.

Wenn beiden von nichts funktionert schreib einfach nochmal


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2012)

> Wenn beiden von nichts funktionert schreib einfach nochmal


Oder installiere mal den AMD Catalyst 12.8
Damit wurde Overscan bei mir überflüssig.


----------



## babossa75 (14. September 2012)

Die neuen treiber waren instaliert und overscan war aus. aber monitor geht eh zurück wegen pixelfehler.
jetzt wo der alte samsung 226BW wieder dran ist muß ich sagen das die farben da etwas kräftiger sind als beim asus.
was wäre denn ne alternative im 24" bereich zum asus?

wie siehts denn mit dem Samsung SyncMaster S24B350H LED aus? wäre das eine gute alternative zum ASUS VS248H??


----------



## Westcoast (16. September 2012)

schlecht ist der Test: Samsung Syncmaster S24B350H 24" Widescreen TFT-Monitor, HDMI, VGA, Reaktio - testbericht.de nicht.

hier: Samsung Sync Master S24B350H Test Monitor


----------



## babossa75 (17. September 2012)

vielen dank soweit, ich warte erstmal das tauschgerat vom Asus vs248H ab, wenn mir da das bild nicht zusagt von den farben her usw. wirds wohl ein dell werden.
Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Der solls dann werden. ich hoffe damit hab ih dann eine einigermaßen gute wahl getroffen.


----------



## Painkiller (18. September 2012)

Ich würde dir anstelle des Dell eher den LG empfehlen. 
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der hat einen besseren Kontrast. 

Mach dir beim Asus mal die Mühe und stell ihn ordentlich ein. Denn das Bild von dem ist eigentlich ganz gut. 

Mit dem Tool hier geht das ganz gut.  EIZO: Monitortest


----------



## babossa75 (22. September 2012)

@Painkiller

Ich muß sagen du hattest recht, richtig eingestellt und wenn man sich mal 1-2 stunden an den monitor gewöhnt hat. ist das ein sehr gutes bild.
Die einstellungen habe ich aus nem anderen beitrag hier im forum über nommen und nach meinem gusto etwas verändert. 
auch das problem mit dem ersten monitor, das das bild nicht groß genug war mit HDMI habe ich lösen können.

Fazit: Ich bin zufrieden


----------

